# ford lawnmower on steroids



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

.
*thought yall mite like to see my pulling tractor *


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Cool mate.....what motor and mods?


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks. 12hp kohler block bored out, cam, aluminum head, new carb, piston,runs on alcohol, cub cadet rear end, slipper clutch, 26-12-12 dic* cepek tires on the back and aluminum wheels, tach, steel flywheel etc. etc. etc lol, dynoed close to 50hp. this is very fun and you CAN do it without spending a whole lot.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

50 hp......awsome!


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks! theres also a motorcycle class


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

how much weight is he pulling


----------



## mudnutsatv (Nov 16, 2010)

nice t


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

there both pulling around 6,000 pounds but for different classes they change the gearing of the sled wich makes the weight box on the sled move up faster or slower.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I cant see the videos.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

In the first vid, I thought you were going to run out of runway or what ever you call it. lol


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> In the first vid, I thought you were going to run out of runway or what ever you call it. lol


lol it happens a guy one nite ran up the bank and his front tires were on the road


----------

